# Alaska



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

So after 15 years of trying to get my dad to go to AK, I finally convinced him that this was the year. We went to the sportmas expo tonight at talked to everyone, which only made our decision harder, so many places sound so good, we're looking for inclusive, and somewher we can do silver salmon, and halibut and maybe get s few nice rainbows on a fly rod. We talked to a couple people from Kodiak, it seemed like the most remote, but yet still affordable place. My question to anyone out there, is have you been to Kodiak Is? If so how was it and would you go again, what time of year etc. Thanks to anyone who can give some insight. This trip is super important to me that it goes well and we have the time of our lives and dont have any regrets.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Berrynut, have you talked to SVmoose? He can give you some great information. And if you need some company.......................... :wink:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think I am going to bite the bullet and finally go this year, my friend is signed up with Gone Fishing Lodge for the 3rd week of June, I am going to the expo Saturday and probably signup with them. 

Anyone have any experience with "Gone Fishing Lodge"? We will be doing 2 halibut trips, 2 King trips, one flying for reds and one free day to fish the river.

Good luck on your trip.

Oh and while were on the Alaska trip thread, not to hijack, but for those who have gone, what is the scoop on tipping the guides, like when and the amount? I'm not rich but don't want to jip the guide either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Fishing anywhere in Alaksa is going to be awesome.. You guys will have an awesome trip!

I've never fished Kodiak, but the Kenai and Russian are both darn good rainbow rivers.. darn good rivers for reds and kings for that matter.

I did an inclusive trip with this outfit.

http://alaskariveradventures.com/

Highly recommended outfit! They hooked us up with an ocean halibut day, a fly in for reds, and then a couple different river days for reds and kings.

I hope to get back there soon. 8)

There are a couple of different runs to hit. June through July are good months..


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

I have never fished kodiac.. I will say, if you are going to bring home alot of the salmon I would not fish in a river. Once the salmon hit the fresh water they begin to die and they do not taste as good. 

I have been to alaska two times and have loved it. I will never go anywhere but pybus point lodge. They are amazing and treat you so good. They only allow 16-20 people at there lodge at a time and you and your dad will have your own cabin, boat, and guide to yourself for the week. 

When I went I caught a 200 lb halibut and 35 lb salmon. I went the end of july. they have a website and have been awarded an award for excellence. If you need more information or want to know more let me know


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I've done two trips to Alaska with my wife. Both of them were great and we had a fun time.
Each one was different.

First trip was based out of Soldotna. Two half day trips on the Kenai for Silvers and Pinks, one half day Halibut, and one half day fly out trip for Silvers and bear watching. We spent the remainder of the time exploring and sight seeing. We did this in the second week of August.

Second trip was up on the Yentna River northwest of Anchorage. Spent the week and we found out how to be taken care of. Fished for silvers, pinks and trout. This trip was either the second or third week of August. 


Like I said, each trip was different and unique. First trip I like what we did, but I could have done some things different and save some money and got the same experience. Second trip we got what we paid for and I would not change a thing. I did notice that there was only a small number of outfitters compared to other years. Definitely not the expert, but would be glad to pass along any information that would make your trip, that trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good for you!! I'm excited for you...
What these guys are saying is true. If you want to bring home lots of fish and have the chance to be out in a boat and what not. Go with a halibut type place. We have always fished with these guys.
http://majesticexpeditions.com/
If you want silvers go in September and you will find them in the rivers and the bays.

If you want a trip just catching lots of fish in rivers and salmon and things then go to to Kodiak or Kenai or somewhere like that. We have never done that but it would be fun to do I think.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Nor-tah wrote:If you want a trip just catching lots of fish in rivers and salmon and things then go to to Kodiak or Kenai or somewhere like that. *We have never done that but it would be fun to do I think.[/*quote]
> 
> You better come along then :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wife is due July 8th... haha, dont think she would let me go. I'll find out how much my parents tipped and let you know.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations Nor-tah.

Awww we would be back in plenty of time :wink: :wink:

I have a job to do in Page Friday, I think I will take the boat and fishing stuff, go down tomorrow afternoon and stay overnight. It is supposed to be windy though.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

If I remember right the combo trip I did out of Seward there were signs all over the boat stating that it is a gratuity based industry, typical day you should tip your guide 18%. :shock:

If it's the trip of a lifetime, I'd book a lodge. If you're going to do it every couple of years, I'd fish seward/kenai. If you're looking for a bargain, check out British Columbia. I spend a lot of time (waste a lot of time according to my wife) on outdoors directory. There's a lot of good advice on there - do a search. http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/

Campfire, did you draw an elk tag or are you gonna man up & come do a caribou/ptarmigan/grayling trip with me?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Like "Scott_rn" said it is a gratuity based industry. You will be tipping everybody under the sun. On a charter boat you will tip the captain and the deck hands that take care of you. At a lodge you will tip pretty much everybody you come in contact with. Tipping is also per person. So if you're taking your Dad and paying for the trip you'll be tipping twice as much (for him and you).


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

It depends on the lodge. I have hosted 5 trips to the bristol bay region in sw alaska and we just give one lump sum gratuity and that is split amongst the lodge staff. If you do a charter (whether it be by fly in/fly out or for halibut), the charters are more often than not subcontracted out so gratuity would be separate. I have done the salmon/halibut thing once outside of Ketchikan, but all the others were river trips for rainbows and occasional silvers in Katmai. If its spawn and flesh eating rainbows you are after, I can point you in the right direction, but other than that I think the other guys will be a better resource.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I took my Dad and my brother to Kodiak 3 years ago this summer. I must say that I was a little dissapointed. I have fished a place about 45 minutes by float plane North Northwest of Anchorage called Lake Creek 4 times now. It is an awesome place with not too much pressure. I have been for both silver an king and have had a great time. You can look it up at http://www.jeffwoodwardsportfishing.com/lake.htm This place is not for the first time fisherman as they tend to let you do your own thing. They have guides if you want them, but they will take you up river and drop you off and check on you every couple of hours. Great for people like me that like to tie their own lures on and not have somebody always telling you what to do.

Anyway I digress.. :? :? . At Kodiak we stayed in a hotel and drove our car to the river where there where a ton of people. We got tired of the same old spots so we went exploring and didn't see much wildlife or other places to fish. Of course this was right close to the main town of Kodiak. There maybe some place that you can fly into for more remote places.

I did catch some huge silvers though.  One went close to 20lbs and would have placed in the fishing derby they were having at the time. Of course I didn't enter.... :evil:

Anyway for me I would try the Russian, Kenai or up to Lake Creek.

Let us know what you decide.

Here are some of my pictures to get you excited about your trip 

This is out the window of the float plane going from Anchorage to Lake Creek








A Lake Creek Silver








Lake Creek King








Lake Creek Chromer








Getting pretty close to past their prime....








Some Halibut from Ninilchick (By Kenai)








A king from the Kenai. I think this one was about 40lbs.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Ive done a lot of fishing in the northwest and researched a lot about Alaska - one place you might consider is Doc Warners...it is a little different being more self guided and all, but I have talked with several people and it is highly recommended.

I am probably going this year - just have to convince She Who Must Be Obeyed.

Congrats Nor-Tah best wishes to your wife and the baby!

Fenwicl


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for all th advice, it appears if you mention Alaska everyone pipes up and its great to read the different places being visited. We talked to the owner of a lodge outside of Juneau on Admiralty Island, he seemed like a good outfit, all inclusive, and then my dad really liked a guy who has an all inclusive lodge on Kodiak that only takes 6 guys at a time, so he really liked that one but airfare to kodiak is nearly double what it is to Juneau. We need to book soon, but the old man keeps draggin his feet thinking these places wont book up. Camfire, I already talked to Brad, he suggested I get my dad a king, and then get him back up there are their place for silvers when he can go with us and help out. Dad isnt much for wadding and fly fishing, so something with a guide on the ocean for him and the opporunity for me to hit some near by rivers is what we're after.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Cant say anything about Kodiak never been there. I did a trip to Sitka and it was a blast. King Salmon, Silvers, Halibut, Rockfish and an occasional Ling Cod. The outfitter I went through isnt in business anymore but there are several reputable guys there.


----------

